# Stock (but de-sensed and rooted) rom



## nrp (Sep 5, 2011)

Guys

Any suggestion?

Thank you.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

CM7/9?


----------



## nrp (Sep 5, 2011)

Is CM9 available?


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Just read each rom and try them all. You will eventually. Flashaholics is a real thing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Latest official ota based - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5679-romgb2116059killasense-37-stock-sense-21-updated-321/

Mr4 leak based - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18911-romgb03-17-2012thunderstick-full-blown-sense-30/

Both are very close to stock but cleaned up and optimized

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

